# Newb Snowboard



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I'm sure this site gets tons of these questions but here it goes
I just started riding, looking for a board to call my own. That way I can get my bindings set up the way I want and save money on the rental fees. I'm looking at doing this as cheap as possible but don't want a total piece of crap. 

I've been looking at boardsforless.com They carry Millenium 3, LTD, and Lamar mainly. There's a 163cm M3 that I've been looking at but can't pull the trigger because I don't want to get stuck with junk.

So, here's the deal, would you all recommend any of these brands for a beginner? To go snowboarding I have to drive 4 hours hoth ways and having 2 children mean I can't go every weekend of the short season. So, I don't want to drop a grand on a full Burton, K2, or the like on board, boots, and bindings. 

Sorry, I didn't mean to ramble but what is the best bang for your buck deals on boards, bindings, and boots that you all have seen?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Those brands are not going to being nearly the quality of the bigger names. Get a last year model from a respectable company. Neversummer, Burton, Ride, K2, Lib and few others.


----------



## Chaos in bloom (Jan 29, 2011)

I have an M3. It's perfect for me. I'm not good enough to notice the difference between company. No shit. I'm not hucking back flip tail grabs and things either. So in my assumption, a board is just that. It goes down the hill. Yes, I'm sure someone will argue with me saying the material the weight. That will all make a difference when I get a bit more comfortable and start jumping. As for now. It doesn't mean a thing to me. You said you won't be able to go all the time, and it's a combined 8 hours of just DRIVING? Well. You have to look seriously. A set up of a board, boots, bindings, then pants, coat, golves. It all add's up. Sure you don't need nothing aside from the board, bindings and boots, but those extras are nice. You're looking at a minimum of $300 brand new. Used you may be able to come accross a deal. Better yet, if you can hold off till the end of the season, you can nab a sexy discount I'm sure. Seasonal sports always have close-out sales trying to make room for next season merch. Though, with that drive and gas prices, I don't know if you would be saving at all by getting a board. Rentals are around $20? Say you get a set up for... $400. Devide that by $20 and you get 20. That means you have to snow board 20 times on a board you own for it to have paid for itself. IMO an 8 hour trip isn't worth that, and I wouldn't be getting a season pass. How long would it honestly take you to get 20 rides? If it were me, it would probably be a good 6 years at that distance. EASY! I'm not that dedicated. By the time it payed off, I would need a new board. It would be chewed up, and oxidized. Haha. That's just me though. Snowboarding is just something I'm picking up to pass the winter. I miss my dirtbike.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad to hear somebody that likes the M3. The rental fee up there is 31 bucks and its well worth the 4 hour drive to me. I am very addicted to it now. But, to make up my costs it would be better to not have to drop a grand on equipment. I already have my jacket, gloves, and goggles. I just picked up a pair of Spyder pants on clearance at Dicks. I would just like to have a little more info on where people find all these deals on the more name brand boards. I've been keeping my eye on whiskeymilitia and other sites. I would just like to hear more peoples opinions that have rode LTD, Lamar, and M3 and that have riden other sticks.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm kinda in the same boat with you nsane1. I'm a beginner and I have to drive 3hrs round trip, but it's definitely well worth it. I would definitely look into buying a used board from a reputable company. There are pros and cons with doing that though. You can a board cheaper but you probably won't get what you want nor will it be a beginner's board. If you have the patience though, you can still learn on it. Me personally, I am willing to get an intermediate board upfront and take the time to progress into it. May not be the best method, but on the other hand I won't have anything to compare it to. I will just learn that board.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

See I'm wanting a more intermediate board as well. I just don't want to give list price. I wouldn't mind giving up to 250 for a damn good board. But no more than that. What's some good websites to getname brand boards cheap and on clearance? I would love to buy a Never Summer.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not sure if they NS boards, but they have a clearance section. Check The House Burton Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Bindings, Jackets, Pants, Clothing, K2, Ride, DC, Holden, Bonfire & buysnow.com


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Those prices are still a little steep for me. Maybe they'll be cheaper in the off season? I do see some cheap ones but I have to have a 163-167cm wide board. I'm 6'3" 230lbs. They're not on sale at all.

oh, BTW, @crash77 my trip is 8 hours round trip. 4 hours one way. But, its still totally worth it to me.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! 8hr round trip. But once u have a passion for sumthing...what can u do?! I have a weekend trip planned for the end of this month. It's the last time I'll get to go for the season. I am purchasing a used 2010 Lib Tech T.Rice from a forum member for $290 shipped. It's an intermediate to advanced board, but I want snowboard so bad, I don't care, I'll learn. That's a good place to check for boards too.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I hear ya on the passion part. I am going this weekend and next. Haha 68 bucks a day. I would pay a board off quick.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

It's gonna be spring sale time really soon, it kind of depends on what size you are looking for. The more popular sizes/brands/models are usually gone. I picked up a K2 Brigade(163w) and Ride Deltas for 250 shipped last year and have no complaints mid way through my second season on this set up. Look at Evo.com, trusnow.com, grizzly sports(on ebay) ebay in general. I would feel much better about buying a K2 from last year then a Lamar/Morrow/M3 from this year. You just have to be patient, it took me 3-4 weeks of watching the net like a hawk to get the deal I got. When ya see it, pull the trigger, good deals go FAST on the net. I got my deltas for 96 shipped when the sale hit the site said 4+ in stock, I debated, looked at reviews ect for about 2 hours and got the last pair, after I hit the order button they went to out of stock. 

**On a side note, whoever suggested a Never Summer on close out :laugh::laugh: good luck, most are gone already. I'd die to find one in my size for even 50 bucks off. 

For sure look at K2's, I was kind of worried because my board is a price point deck and thought the quality may be bad, but it's seen over 25 days of riding in mid west ice, and 14 days of big mountain riding in Co. not bad at all for 145.00 shipped (retail around 350)


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks man. I don't mind waiting and riding the rental boards until next season. Especially if I find a board that I won't mind keeping for a long time. I appreciate all the sites too. I'll be watching them like a hawk.

Btw, you said the mid west and I was wondering where cause I ride at Paoli Peaks, Indiana.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

My local hill is Mt. Crescent In Iowa. With the winter we've had it's not nice at all. Alternating between 40 degrees and freezing, it's like riding a box of ice cubes lol.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL, yeah, the one I go to had luckily just gotten 6 inches of fresh powder right before I went so it was pretty nice. I could see it being very icy otherwise though.


----------

